# DVB-T drivers



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 18, 2008)

I've Googled extensively for some time but the only dvb-t tuner driver seems to be this: http://raaf.atspace.org/dvbusb/

Does anyone know of more general dvb-t tuner driver support in development?


----------



## lme@ (Dec 18, 2008)

Check the multimedia mailinglist, there was a port mentioned which supports some pci dvb-t cards.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Dec 19, 2008)

I checked here:
http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/mmsearch/freebsd-multimedia
and got 3 4star matches to 'dbv-t', none with a reply.

Thanks anyway. Back to GB-PVR on WinXP I guess, sigh.


----------



## AB-stromer (Dec 19, 2008)

look to this thread

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=588

and the HowTo's for use of cx88 drivers for Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 1300
in case it's of interest for you


----------



## minimike (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi

Dont know but do FreeBSD supports DVB-T devices? I have got a USB DVB-T Stick from MSI and i hope to get them running to watch TV  It seems it haves a Rtl2832UDVB Chip build in.

```
root@worlddomination ~src # usbconfig
ugen0.1: <OHCI root HUB nVidia> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.1: <EHCI root HUB nVidia> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen2.1: <OHCI root HUB nVidia> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen3.1: <EHCI root HUB nVidia> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.2: <product 0x1000 vendor 0x090c> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen3.2: <Rtl2832UDVB Realtek> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.3: <USB2.0 Hub vendor 0x05e3> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.4: <Microsoft LifeCam Microsoft> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.5: <ISSCEDRBTA ISSC> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen1.6: <USB Trackball Logitech> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON
```
kind regards
Darko Hojnk


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello there minimike. Let me draw your attention to this thread - http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1050

It's a bit old but there doesn't seem much of anything newer.


----------



## brd@ (Oct 8, 2010)

Try multimedia/webcamd (as pointed out by hps@).


----------



## lme@ (Oct 8, 2010)

You can also use multimedia/webcamd with a couple of DVB-T devices.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2010)

[ two threads merged ]


----------



## minimike (Oct 9, 2010)

So I have got the webcamd running, but only my Webcam runs with them. Do I have to start a second daemon?


----------



## lme@ (Oct 10, 2010)

Try to start webcamd manually and see if it attaches to the dvb-t device.
If it doesn't work, you might need to load some firmware file first.


----------



## nox@ (Oct 14, 2012)

*rtl28xxu USB DVB-T tuners now supported*



			
				minimike said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Dont know but do FreeBSD supports DVB-T devices? I have got a USB DVB-T Stick from MSI and i hope to get them running to watch TV  It seems it haves a Rtl2832UDVB Chip build in.


Late reply but better late than never... 

multimedia/webcamd since version 3.7.0.4 now contains the new Linux rtl28xxu driver so your stick may now indeed work, or if not possibly only its usbids need to be added to the driver.  See also: http://wiki.freebsd.org/WebcamCompat.

HTH,
Juergen


----------

